# Deer Organs?



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

HI guys. I don't feed raw but this is hunting season and I always have ready access to deer organs. They usually get tossed away, but if I want them, I have lungs, kidneys, livers, heart, etc. Since my dogs aren't used to a raw diet would it be advisable to offer them just a small portion of these as a special treat? How much would be safe and does it have to be frozen first? I gave them a couple of strips of raw fresh liver yesterday and they absolutely loved it.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it should be fine. Make sure you freeze it for a week or two to kill any parasites. But I would do as you just said, small amounts for treats as it may upset their stomachs if they aren't use to if. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I brought half a deer home last week from my dad's friend's hunting trip, and I froze it all first for my own peace of mind. The friend took some meat for himself and checked the carcass over for visible parasites or disease, but I figure it wouldn't hurt to freeze it anyway. 

If you don't feed raw, you can make dehydrated treats out of all of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't feed the kidneys of wild game. To worried about things like Lepto and transmission.
DNR - Leptospirosis

I do feed the heart, liver and muscle meat. My animals won't touch lung. Maybe if I dried it? never tried that. 

I would freeze it for at least two weeks.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for asking this question. I had not thought of it. How many times have I been asked this year if I want some deer meat.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I tell you what I'd really want is the antlers. Great chews, but expensive.


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

You can give your dog some raw meat. Just give them small amounts of raw meat at a time, they may not have any problems, or they might. Until you know how they do with the raw meat, keep the portions small. 

Or, you can try dehydrating  the raw meat.

Good Luck!


----------

